# Fill in time project



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

This started out to be a quick in between project that took heaps longer than I anticipated.
I saw on you-tube once a golf ball inserted into a piece of wood and thought one day I will give it a go.
My son works in a bearing supplies, so I decided to use a 5/8" steel ball bearing instead of a golf ball.
For my first couple of trials I used pine but I made it too big and also I was not happy with the look.
Next I found an old piece of hardwood house frame with tight grain that machined up just right. With quite some trial and error (slots to small, slots to short, not soft enough) I settled on this size. 
First, set it out and drill the holes, must be in the center.
A quick clean up.
After a several failures I found it needed to be boiled for at least 45 minutes not just placed in hot water to have a chance.
Because I have it tight to make the look right my fail rate is high. I get one out of three to go in.
When the hardwood dries out it was still out of shape so I sand it square. This makes the rails slightly thinner which add's to the allusion.
Then after I have finished sanding I apply a coat or two of shellac and we are ready to go.

I carry this in my pocket to show people from time to time, which gets lots of different comments.

By the way I made my son's boss one and he gave me some bearings for free.
Cheers
John T


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I saw that too. Fun little project. I suspect you could also chill the ball bearing to shrink it up slightly. Making it small and portable was a good idea. However, if you carry it with you all the time, you might get a reputation of being one of those quirky woodworking guys.
:wink:


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Tom you are probably right that most people think I am the quirky woodworking guy.
When I go out most of the time I have something I have made with me to show interested people. Most local people in my small community know me from the hardware store I ran for 40 years.
For a long time I carried Larry from the thread here on Router forums "Meet Larry" in a shopping bag ready to get him out and sit on a shop counter. He sure got a lot of response
In Australia we have Men's Sheds when I go to the Men's Shed I take a lot of my silly projects with me, sure stimulates a lot of the men.
Cheers
John T


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Interesting.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice project John, in your experience, what would you advise on the difference in slot size to the circumference of the ball or bearing diameter?


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I've seen similar made with fresh green wood, then bent open, ball inserted, clamped to make straight again, and dried.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

mgdesigns said:


> I've seen similar made with fresh green wood, then bent open, ball inserted, clamped to make straight again, and dried.


+1 :wink:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have been meaning to make some of those for a long time. One question I have, did you put any kind of finish on it?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish we had Mens Sheds around here. So many people its hard to connect.


----------



## Mufdi (Dec 30, 2011)

Steve Goode at Scrollworker.com has a detailed free plan and explanation - I think he used Bass wood. I used a piece of Jellution carver wood !!( that,s what it had marked on it) it was a light long straight grained wood.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Murtu01 said:


> Nice project John, in your experience, what would you advise on the difference in slot size to the circumference of the ball or bearing diameter?


I found I needed to experiment because different grain also made a difference. I keep the slot as small as possible to add to the allusion.
Even sanding after drilling helps. The one in the photo's 5/8" ball 1/2" hole sanded out a fraction..

Cheers 
John T


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have been meaning to make some of those for a long time. One question I have, did you put any kind of finish on it?


I used shellac because I have some mixed up and it seals the timber without hiding the grain, dries quick :smile: when it is past when it is 105 deg out side.:surprise:


----------

